# Fix porter cable sander



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys my porter cable has a crazy wobble (shake) going on started off just a little now it's affecting the finish anyone fixed one before not sure what to do


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here you go Sween, check out this thread. 
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/porta-cable-maintenance-3020/

Also take the foam backer off and make sure it is not full of dust. Sometimes the velcro can start to separate and you can get a build up of dust under one side, that can make it out of ballance and make it wobble. If the velcro is separating you can glue it back down with a spray glue like Trim Tex, just make sure you put something flat and heavy on it while it is drying. When you put the backer back on the PC make sure you centre it.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheers gaz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

